# Uk male looking at coming to dubai for plumbing work



## P h plumber (Apr 19, 2011)

Good Evening!

Newbie here............... please be gentle!

I am a fully qualified gas safe plumber with 13 years experience.

I have been thinking of coming to dubai to work!

1, is this a good idea?

2, How do i gain the initial contact with a construction company/plumbing company?

3, is there a call for plumbers in dubai?

Regards

Paul


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

P h plumber said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> Newbie here............... please be gentle!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

I cannot be certain (there are others here that'll know more than I do) but I'd say there is 'cheaper' labour available - and so it may not be worth you coming out here.

Although I say 'here' - and I'm officially 'here' until July


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry but there is over supply of asian workers in Dubai who work for a fraction of what you earn in the UK.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum,

There is work for plumbers but unfortunately it would not pay enough to support you let alone your whole family. These kind of jobs are done by cheap labour who get paid very little money and have to make lots of sacrifices on regards to their standard of living.

Australia on the other hand would be a better match for you as I am sure your profession is on the list of skills they need over there, perhaps not in all states but at least in Victoria it is.


----------

